# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  تحميل لعبة السيارات moto grand theft

## karimoux

* moto grand theft v1.0.2*             .The most exciting and unique racing game to come out in ages 
Your goal in this game is to escape from the police with a stolen  motorcycle. Try to collect as many coins as possible so you can upgrade  your motorcycle. Also do NOT crash 
Evade the police, collect coins, upgrade your vehicles 
Hours of heart-pumping racing     * 25mb   zippyshare  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
OR  * *mediafire   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *

----------

